# Need help to migrate to Australia



## sammy9500 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dear All,

I would like to have some guidance in regards to migrate to Australia.
i have met couple of consultants however they all seem to suck blood and have different views which is not convincing. Hence i was wondering if i can find some answers here and whether i can make an application on my own.

I am a hotel management graduate from india and have completed diploma in travel and tourism from UK. i have also done MBA in Hospitality.

I believe i can apply through Accomodation and Hospitality Managers nec 141999

can someone please advice how do i proceed further i also have a working experience of 6 years in UK and i am 30 years old.

i look ahead for your guidance and suggestions
regards


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I suggest you try asking your question on the Australia forum.


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope that your query has been solved


----------

